# Pb demarrage powerbook G4



## gus_eiffel (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Je tombe sur le forum en faisant une recherche, et donc je m inscris et je pose ma question ! 

* le probleme : je demarre le powerbook, dong, pomme, roue dentee, et puis voila, une demie heure apres, toujours rien ! 

* Solution testee : 
-demarrage a partir du disk d install Tiger : meme punition 
-reparation des autorisations depuis la console en demarrant en Pomme S : la je vais avoir besoin de vos tradutions : 
j essaie de tout vous mettre mais impossible de copier coller dc y aura des fautes ... 
CRHIDTtrqnsition driver probe -s 
" probe booting in single user ... do not match 
security auditing service present 
BSM auditing present 
disabled 
rooting via boot-uuid from/chose : F7 etc 
Waiting on <dict><key> et la y en q une tartine ... si besoin dites moi et je la copie, ca prend 3 lignes a l ecran ... mais a coup sur vous allez la vouloir ... 
BSD root : disk0s3, major 14 minor 2 
Singleuser boot - fsck not done 
Root device is mounted read-only 




fsck -fy en console 
**/dev/rdisk0s3 
**root fiel system 
**Checking HFS Plus volume 
**cheking extents overflow file 
**checking catalog file 
incorrect blok count for file match 
( it should be 1 insteqd of 0) 
incorrect block count for file mach.sym 
( it should be 148 instead of 46 ) 
disk0s3 : I/0 error 
invalid sybling link 
(4, 8823) 
** invalid check failed 


Voili voila, excusez les fautes mais je suis sur un azerty la et d habitude sur un qwerty ... ceux qui ont deja vecu ca comprendront ! 



Merci pour votre aide si qqun a deja eu le prb ou parle le language apple ! 


Gus


----------



## jececle59 (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
Bienvenue sur macgé

je ne suis pas spécialiste du langage apple mais une question toutefois : As tu rajouté de la mémoire dans ta machine, cela pourrait venir d'une barette mémoire un peu chancelante. pour cela tu enlève une des deux barettes tu essayes. Si ça ne marche pas essaye la meme manipulation avec l'autre barette. 
Sinon tu as avec le powerbook un utilitaire sur le cd fourni avec c'est Apple Hardware Test lance ce programme, il te dira si tu as un problème hardware. auquel cas c'est plus de la compétence du SAV.
Bon courage, tiens nous au courant


----------



## gus_eiffel (14 Septembre 2006)

Ben ai rien touche a la config ! Et je ne vois pas trop comment lancer l utilitaire vu que je n ai acces a rien sauf au prompt en demarrant en Pomme S


----------



## jececle59 (15 Septembre 2006)

essaye de mettre le CD d'hardware tu appuies sur alt au démarrage. ça devrait marcher


----------



## jececle59 (15 Septembre 2006)

essaye de mettre le CD d'hardware tu appuies sur alt au démarrage. ça devrait marcher.
j'ai regardé plus attentivement tes écritures peut être d'autres te le confirmeront mais c'est un problème de disque dur (blocs défaillant sur le disque) peut être un bon reformatage remettrait tout en place. 
Bon courage


----------



## gus_eiffel (15 Septembre 2006)

Alors un petit update,
Techtool deluxe a tourne et trouve une erreur sur la surface du disque et aussi un pb de structure ( forcement ) .
En voulant reparer il a du mal, a cause de l erreur de surface j imagine,c ar, du coup, dur de reparer la structure.
Pour faire court, ca va donc me couter un samedi apres midi a attendre a l apple center a londres... et j espere qu il vont essayer de recuperer les donnees mais j en doute ...


----------



## jececle59 (15 Septembre 2006)

gus_eiffel a dit:


> Alors un petit update,
> Techtool deluxe a tourne et trouve une erreur sur la surface du disque et aussi un pb de structure ( forcement ) .
> En voulant reparer il a du mal, a cause de l erreur de surface j imagine,c ar, du coup, dur de reparer la structure.
> Pour faire court, ca va donc me couter un samedi apres midi a attendre a l apple center a londres... et j espere qu il vont essayer de recuperer les donnees mais j en doute ...



pour les données essaye de brancher ton mac en mode target et de récupérer ce que tu peux, je ne sais pas si les apple center sont spécialistes de la récupération de données. Après il ya des boites qui font ça mais c'est relativement onéreux


----------



## gus_eiffel (15 Septembre 2006)

Brancher mon mac en mode target ?  Kesako ?


----------



## jececle59 (15 Septembre 2006)

il te faut un autre mac sous la main. tu prend ton powerbook tu le relies sur l'autre mac à l'aide d'un cable firewire. tu allumes ton powerbook et tu appuie au démarrage sur la touche t. sur l'écran tu vas voir le symbole du firewire apparaitre, sur l'autre mac il va monter comme un disque dur externe et là, tu peux voir tes données et les copier.

On ne le répètera jamais assez, il faut sauvegarder ses données  on est jamais à l'abri malheureusement pour toi d'un crash de Disque dur.

bon courage tiens nous au courant


----------



## gus_eiffel (15 Septembre 2006)

Ben vais faire ca, ca doit etre jouable, que je recupere au moins ma zic et les docs importants ! J espere jsute que j ai un cabel firewire car mme pas sur !
Mrci bcp, je te tiens au courant !


----------



## gus_eiffel (15 Septembre 2006)

Du coup d ailleurs je vais peut etre acheter un disk dur externe, pour le prochain crash, et aussi pour recuperer mes donnees cette fois ci ... des recommandations ? C est pas super cher en plus... Faut un disk special mac ou tous sont compatibles ? Je sais suis nul...


----------



## gus_eiffel (21 Septembre 2006)

Bon alors un petit update comme prevu ...
En mode target je vois mon powerbook sur l utilitaire de disk, mais il ne monte pas sur le bureau  
Donc impossible d acceder a aucune donnee !

C est grave hein docteur


----------



## jececle59 (22 Septembre 2006)

Essayde de te procurer un llogiciel de réparation du type diskwarior c'est un outil qui répare les disque dur (de manière logiciel bien sur) . si tu le vois dans utilitaire de disque et qu'il ne monte pas, à part cette solution je pense que c'est assez grave effectivement. Il va falloi r que tu change ton disque  dur c'est inévitable. donc quelques euros à dépenser en perspective
.


----------

